# Police brand watches - Help quick please!



## thesmoth (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am able to buy a pretty nice looking police brand watch for a good deal; however I can't find much info online about these watches.

Are police watches good fashion watches? It has a japanese quartz movement and is made in china (typical of fashion watches).

It is the Police Navy Chronograph Watch In Rose Gold. I see them online for around $250-300 US, and I can buy it for $99 Canadian (plus some credits I have at the site will make it only $60 with shipping and tax). Now I can wait until they get in some other nicer watches with my credit but this one looks kind of cool.

Does anyone have any information about this brand? Are they very good for the price?

This is NOT the place I was going to buy it from, but this is the same watch. They don't seem readily available in the US/Canada.

http://www.watchesshop.com/watches/...celet-chronograph-watch--	.html?currency_id=3


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

thesmoth said:


> This is NOT the place I was going to buy it from, but this is the same watch. They don't seem readily available in the US/Canada.


For the same price or less, I would choose an Invicta~More reliable movements and better styling IMHO~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

I had a Policy Navy Chrono, and it was pretty okay. Not that beautifull as my TAG Heuer but hey.. it ran fine and felt fine on the wrist. Just japanese quality, but not easy break-able.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

saw a police twin time chrono that looked very sharp...no experience with the brand though.


----------



## snowfox (Dec 22, 2010)

asadtiger said:


> saw a police twin time chrono that looked very sharp...no experience with the brand though.


I've had one for 2 years until it got nicked.

They are flawless - brilliant pieces of everyday wear. Get one if you don't want to damage your expensive watch on the run of the mill excursion.

The way I wear my watch, I find that people tend to collide their bags, umbrellas' coat hangers; samurai swords, ninja slicers against my arms when I walk past in the busy metro. I don't mind getting a watch like this damaged, but somehow it seems to resist all the scratches and damage!

The rose coloured dial is a bit effeminate. Unless you plan on wearing a matching pink shirt always, you might get a more neutral colour. The watches come with a good long warranty too so they are great value for what you pay. I paid around US$150 for mine new in the box - for a proper chronograph. It's more reliable than my automatic watches


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Let us know if you decide to purchase...would love to hear your opinion once you got it in your hands.


----------



## BlueWings077 (Jun 27, 2010)

*$99 or $60 with credits...if you like it, buy it...and enjoy !!!*

*Sting probably has one in his collection *


----------



## BIG GEE-GEE (10 mo ago)

At a recent job interwiew, I was asked if I had a police record?
I thought that honesty would be thre best policy under the circumstances, so I owned up to actually having two.
`Message in a bottle` and `I can`t stand losing you`.


----------

